# DHX Air 5.0 in Wildsau Hardride Gr. M



## Jobal (13. April 2006)

Moinsen,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles, fährt jemand ne Wildsau Hardride in Gr. M mit einem Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer u. kann mal seine Erfahrungen posten?

Ich interessiere mich für das Teil, da ich mit dem 6way Swinger nicht wirklich zufrieden bin u. auch nur knapp die Hälfte der Verstelloptionen nutzen kann.

Vielen Dank u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Piefke (13. April 2006)

Ich habe mal irgendwo hier gelesen, dass der Maximaldruck des DHX Air vor allem bei großen Übersetzungsverhältnissen nur für "Fliegengewichte" ausreicht.
Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren den DHX 5.0 mit Stahlfeder in meiner Sau und bin absolut zufrieden. Wenn man bei dem das Grundsetup (Federvorspannung, Durchschlagsschutz, Luftdruck, Zugstufe) eingestellt hat, braucht man unterwegs nur noch das PPD zu verstellen und hat sowohl für den up- als auch für den downhill einen perfekten Dämpfer.
Außerdem hat der DHX Air weniger Hub (50 mm zu 57 mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (13. April 2006)

Danke, das ist nett, aber die allgemeinen Infos zum Thema DHX Air habe ich. 

Ich such jemand der das Teil wirklich fährt.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Airhaenz (13. April 2006)

Hi,

hatte den DHX Air 5.0 mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub in einer Wildsau Hardride Größe S. 
Er passt nur in einer Position in den Rahmen, weil sonst entweder der Ausgleichsbehälter Kolidiert oder das Hauptbehälterventil.
Bei meinen Bildern ist ein Bild meiner Sau mit dem Dämpfer.

Große Fahrerfahrungen, kann ich dir mit dem Teil nicht machen, da er bereits nach 30min Einsatz kollabierte und dabei auch meinen Rahmen beschädigt wurde.
Rahmen wurde verkauft. Dämpfer von Toxo. auf Garantie ersetzt.
Hab die Story schon in anderen Threads im Detail beschrieben.
Der Dämpfer ist jetzt in einem Ghost FR eingebaut und funtzt noch..

Ahja, ich denke nicht das du praktisch mehr Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten als mit dem 6 Way hast. Den bin ich 1,5 Jahre in der Sau gefahren und so schlecht war der nicht..bis darauf dass er 2 mal zum Service musste..

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Jobal (13. April 2006)

naja, zweimal beim Service war mein Swinger auch schon, scheint ebenfalls ein verbreitetes Problem zu sein.

Hoffe halt mit dem DHX Air auch ein bißchen Gewicht zu sparen. Warum hast Du eigentlich den 200mm Länge genommen u. nicht den 190mm? Macht in der max. Einstellung doch gerade mal 20mm Federweg aus, oder?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Airhaenz (13. April 2006)

Genau hab den 57mm Hub Dämpfer wegen dem Plus an Federweg genommen.

Gewicht sparst du ordentlich, rechne mal mit gut 500 gr.


Ich hätte gerne mal nen 4 way swinger air in der Sau probiert. Der muss in der Regel seltener zum Service als der Coil(bessere Dichtungen) und ist billig im Inet zu schießen.
Hab in meinem Giant VT nen Swinger Air und bin mehr als zufriden mit dem Dingen..


----------



## Jobal (18. April 2006)

Mann, hat echt niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil in ner Sau? Was hält denn der Alutech Support davon?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Rote-Locke (18. April 2006)

der Alutech Support grübelt noch und meldet sich morgen wieder mit einer offiziellen Stellungnahme.


----------



## Jobal (19. April 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> der Alutech Support grübelt noch und meldet sich morgen wieder mit einer offiziellen Stellungnahme.


   
Na denn, grübelt mal.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Rote-Locke (19. April 2006)

Hallo,

Was für ein Bauhjahr hat denn Dein Rahmen. Bei den 2006er Modellen passt der Dämpfer Problemlos, bei älteren Modellen, kann es sein, dass es da Einschränkungen gibt.
Allgemein zum DHX Air ist zu sagen, dass wir, was die Halbarkeit angeht bisher fast nur negative Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht haben. Gerade die erste Baureihe scheint nicht besonders standfest zu sein, ist aber eine rein subjektive Betrachtung! 

Hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal weiter


----------



## sandro (19. April 2006)

du kaufst dir ne wildsau und achtest dann beim dämpfer aufs gewicht???na ich weiß ja nicht..

edit: ups jetzt hab ich es gesehen, is ne wildsau hardride. hab ich wohl überlesen. na dann schön weiter gewicht sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. April 2006)

sandro schrieb:
			
		

> du kaufst dir ne wildsau und achtest dann beim dämpfer aufs gewicht???


Ich versteh´s auch nicht.
Masse einsparen kann man anderswo ohne Funktionseinbußen. Aber bei der Federung ist Stahl immer noch das Wahre.


----------



## Jobal (20. April 2006)

Es ist ne Hardride von 2004

Ich glaube nicht, daß bei Federungen, Stahl der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist u. schon gar nicht in Form eines Manitou 6-way Swingers. Meiner Meinung nach werden sich Luftfederelemente irgendwann durchsetzen, die Frage ist nur ob der DHX Air schon so gut ist o. nicht.

Pauschal Urteile a la Luftfederelemente sind *******, helfen da nicht viel, nix für ungut. 

Gruß Jobal

Ach ja, klar achte ich aufs Gewicht, ich trete den Bock auch gelegentlich den Berg hoch


----------



## cmaucksch (20. April 2006)

ja, da bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich fahre seit kurzem einen dt swiss hvr200 in meiner wildsau hardride und finde , dass er besser ansprichrt als der dhx 3.0 den ich zuvor drin hatte. Vorallem lässt er sich natürlich viel leichter und genauer auf die jeweilige situation anpassen.
Hab in erst seit einer woche, dher kann ich noch nichts von der haltbarkeit sagen, aber vom ansprechverhalten (vorausgesetzt man dreht die plattform komlett raus) super.
Die Plattform find ich mehr oder weniger unnütze. Die greift entweder gar nicht oder ab einem bestimmten punkt so sehr, dass man von Ansprechverhalten gar nicht mehr sprechen kann (mir ist das eagl, bin bis jetztb auch immer ohne plattform zurechtgekommen, ich benutze sie eben wie ein lockout, auch wenn sie nicht ganz zu macht).
Einziger echter kritikpunkt am Dämpfer ist, dass die zugstufe nicht gerastert ist.
Das Gewicht liegt übrigens deutlich unter dem dhx air, bei nur knapp über 200g mit buchsen.





gruß

Clemens


----------



## rsu (20. April 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich fahre seit kurzem einen dt swiss hvr200 in meiner wildsau hardride und finde , dass er besser ansprichrt als der dhx 3.0 den ich zuvor drin hatte.



Also beim Ansprechverhalten konnte ich keine Untershciede feststellen (DHX5.0/Vanilla RC/Float RL). Mich hat beim Float RL das sehr progressive Federverhalten extrem gestört (meine bisherige Erfahrung mit allen Luftdämpfern). Wie verhält sich der DT/Fox DHX AIR da denn so? Außerdem gabs den 200er Float RL ned mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## Rote-Locke (20. April 2006)

Persönlich denke ich auch, dass sich über kurz oder lang die Luftdämpfer durchsetzen können wenn die Qualität stimmt. Alleine schon der Vorteil der wesentlich einfacheren und billigeren Abstimmung wiegt enorm viel. Das reduzierte Gewicht sehe ich eher als gute Beigabe.
Allgemein noch zur Plattform, die ist beim Viergelenker sowie "fast" überflüssig. Da hier ja durch den Hinterbau schon ein Großteil der Antriebseinflüsse kompensiert wird.
Betreff DT Federbein, bitte unbedingt mal die Dauerhaltbarkeit durchgeben wenn das gute Stück etwas älter ist.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Beim 2004er könnte es eng werden und zwar vor allem am Ausgleichsbehälter. Aber definitv kann ich da leider nichts sagen, was die diversen Einbaupositionen angeht, das sind einfach zu viele Variablen.


----------



## cmaucksch (20. April 2006)

moin,

klar, ich geb bescheid wenns den dt zerfetzt. Bezüglich progession. Bin die erste tour mit nur ca 8-9 bar gefahren (entsprach einem sag von ca 40%) und hab ohne irgendeinen wilden drop den federweg fast ganz (über 95%) ausgenutzt.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass, wenn ich mit  10-11bar fahre und einem vernünftigeren sag von 30%, kann man es auchmal krachen lassen ohne durschlag und trotz ganzem federweg. Auf jeden fall kam mir der dt sehr linear vor, obwohl ich bei der unteren dämpferaufnahme die zweit progressivste aufnahmengewählt habe.

@rsu: Wenn du willst kannstes ja gern mal testen, wohnst ja auch in München.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (20. April 2006)

@cmaucksch: Oh, danke für das Angebot, da komme ich evtl gerne nochmal per PM auf Dich zu!

Ansonsten finde ich daß sich PPD etc durchaus bei der Wildsau lohnt. Fahre viel bergauf (wenn ich nicht gerade trage) und bei meiner weichen Abstimmung wippt der Hinterbau ohne PPD dann doch unangenehm. Bergab natürlich immer ohne PPD


----------



## Jobal (21. April 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Beim 2004er könnte es eng werden und zwar vor allem am Ausgleichsbehälter. Aber definitv kann ich da leider nichts sagen, was die diversen Einbaupositionen angeht, das sind einfach zu viele Variablen.



Thx für die Info, habs mir fast schon gedacht, naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Airhaenz (21. April 2006)

@Jobal & @ Rote Locke:

Ich hatte doch weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass ich den DHX AIR 5.0 in einer 2004 S Sau eingebaut hatte.Der Rahmen war aus dem December 2003.

Man muss den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter oben / hinten montieren. Anders passt es nicht.
Federweg/ Winkel/ Radstand Optionen sind alle nutzbar - nur abhängig vom Hinterrad Sitzrohr anschlagfaktor.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Jobal (21. April 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @Jobal & @ Rote Locke:
> 
> Ich hatte doch weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass ich den DHX AIR 5.0 in einer 2004 S Sau eingebaut hatte.Der Rahmen war aus dem December 2003.
> 
> ...


Habe ich gelesen, Du hast aber auch geschrieben, daß Du den 200mm hattest u. er nur in einer Position in die Sau gepasst hat. Ich würde dann den 190mm nutzen u. möchte wissen wie der passt.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Airhaenz (21. April 2006)

@Jobal: Ok. Da haben wir uns vielleicht missverstanden. 

Also der 190 hätte genauso in meinen Rahmen gepasst - nur mit Ausgleichsbehäter oben u. hinten. Das meinte ich mit einer Position.
Was all die Geometrieverstell Optionen betrifft sollte nur das Anschlagen von HR an Sitzrohr der limitierende Faktor sein.

Gruß, Jochen







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Jobal (21. April 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @Jobal: Ok. Da haben wir uns vielleicht missverstanden.
> 
> Also der 190 hätte genauso in meinen Rahmen gepasst - nur mit Ausgleichsbehäter oben u. hinten. Das meinte ich mit einer Position.
> Was all die Geometrieverstell Optionen betrifft sollte nur das Anschlagen von HR an Sitzrohr der limitierende Faktor sein.
> ...


Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme, habe mir aber schon mit dem Swinger ne Delle ins Unterrohr gehauen u. einige Positionen lassen sich erst garnicht montieren.

Interessant wäre für mich die Position mit extrem progressiver Dämpfer anlenkung, als die, dem Tretlager am nächsten liegende Befestigung. Höchstem Übersetzungsverhältnis also unterstes Loch an der Wippe u. mit niedrigem Tretlager, also die Wippe im obersten Loch am Sitzrohr.

Kannste dazu ne Aussage machen?

Vielen Dank u. Gruß

Felix

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Airhaenz (21. April 2006)

Ähm ja,

das wird eng. Wie du siehst ist der Ausgleichsbehälter sehr eng an der Wippenlagerung im Rahmen. Würd sagen das Loch am Tretlager geht nicht.
Die drei weiter vorne liegenden Löcher sind ok.

Fährst du kurzen oder langen Radstand?
Ich hab nämlich mit kurzem Radstand und tiefer Tretlager Wippen position und höchstem Ü.verhältniss und 190er Dämpfer schon in Loch 2 vor Tretlager eine HR Sitzrohr kolision festgestellt.

Bin das Loch direkt neben Tretlager nie gefahren.


----------



## Jobal (12. Mai 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Genau hab den 57mm Hub Dämpfer wegen dem Plus an Federweg genommen.
> 
> Gewicht sparst du ordentlich, rechne mal mit gut 500 gr.
> 
> ...



für nen DHX Air hats nicht gereicht, habe jetzt nen 4 way swinger air verbaut.
Bin gestern mal damit gefahren u. bin begeistert, fahre mit ca 25% Sag, unterstes Wippenloch u. Aufhängung ganz am Tretlager. Das Hinterrad klebt ganz gut am Boden, das Ansprechverhalten ist etwas zäher als beim 6way coil, aber ich hab auch noch kein Feintuning am SPV gemacht. Hat aber auch Vorteile, da der Hinterbau jetzt beim Antritt nich mehr so durchsackt. Komischerweise bilde ich mir ein, daß das Teil beim Anbremsen jetzt anfängt zu verhärten, was ja eigentlich bei nem 4-Gelenker nicht sein kann, fühlt sich aber so an. Der Dämpfer schlägt bei 1.5m Drops ins Flat auch noch nicht durch, scheint also auch für mein Gewicht geeignet (90kg). Richtig negativ ist mir nur die Zugstufe aufgefallen, meiner Ansicht nach ist das Teil etwas überdämpft, ich würde sie gerne noch ein, bis zwei Klicks reindrehen, man hat bei ner härteren Landung ein bißchen dieses nach-oben-weggeschossen-werden-Gefühl, aber es hält sich noch im Rahmen.

Morgen gehts nach Winterberg, dann kann ich das Teil mal genauer testen.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Jobal (14. Mai 2006)

Zurück aus Winterberg, Dämpfer funzt immer noch. Ansonsten gibt es nichts Neues zu berichten, allerdings nervt das Problem mit der Zugstufe bei größeren Drops, werde mal versuchen ob ich jemanden finde, der das Problem durch Verändern der Ölviskosität in den Griff bekommt.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. Mai 2006)

Zur Zugstufe:
Wenn Du sowas bei 90 Kg auf die Waage bringst zusammen mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau, brauchst Du im Federbein so viel Druck, dass die Zugstufe einfach etwas überlastet ist.
Du meintest im vorletzten Beitrag wahrscheinlich auch, dass das Federbein "unterdämpft" ist, also es federt zu schnell aus... oder?
Gleiches Problem haben viele, die immer härtere Federn in Ihr Federbein einbauen. Irgendwann ist die Einstellmimik der Zufstufe mit den dort wirkenden Kräften einfach überfordert.
Öl mit geringerer Viskosität kann da helfen, aber auf jeden Fall Rücksprache mit dem entsprechendem Hersteller halten und nur nach Absprache ändern. Sonst kann es schnell passieren, dass einem die ganze Sache um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (14. Mai 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zugstufe:
> Wenn Du sowas bei 90 Kg auf die Waage bringst zusammen mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau, brauchst Du im Federbein so viel Druck, dass die Zugstufe einfach etwas überlastet ist.
> Du meintest im vorletzten Beitrag wahrscheinlich auch, dass das Federbein "unterdämpft" ist, also es federt zu schnell aus... oder?
> Gleiches Problem haben viele, die immer härtere Federn in Ihr Federbein einbauen. Irgendwann ist die Einstellmimik der Zufstufe mit den dort wirkenden Kräften einfach überfordert.
> Öl mit geringerer Viskosität kann da helfen, aber auf jeden Fall Rücksprache mit dem entsprechendem Hersteller halten und nur nach Absprache ändern. Sonst kann es schnell passieren, dass einem die ganze Sache um die Ohren fliegt.


Jau, böser Fumble, unterdämpft isses, das Teil federt zu schnell aus. Nicht viel aber 2-3 klicks mehr könnten es schon sein. 

Ich frage mal bei TFT nach, bis ich von Manitou ne Antwort kriege ist Weihnachten.

Danke u. gruß

Jobal


----------



## StillPad (13. Juni 2006)

Ist ja geil genau das Problem was hier angesprochen wird habe ich gerade Alutech per Mail geschrieben 

Hab da gerade ein Wildsau in Aussicht und ein 06er Swinger 4 Way Air hab ich noch in mein jetzigen Rahmen.

Was mir da echt sorgen macht dieses krasse Übersetzungsverhältnis.
50->180

Manitou gibt die Luftdämpfer max. für 1:3 frei.

Da ich auch an die 90kg Kampfgewicht komme, mache ich mir da echt Sorgen.

Ich frage einfach jetzt hier mal den Alutech Support wie es mal mit anderen Übersetzungsverhältnissen aussieht?
Ich finde nämlich das wenn man aus 70mm Hub, 200mm FW macht es wesendlich Material schonender ist.


----------



## StillPad (13. Juni 2006)

Möchte mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen an den Support von Alutech der ist ist fix!


----------



## Jobal (14. Juni 2006)

StillPad schrieb:
			
		

> Manitou gibt die Luftdämpfer max. für 1:3 frei.


Wußte ich gar nicht, kann nur über  meine Erfahrungen berichten, fahre das Teil jetzt nen Monat u. bin bis auf das o.g. Problem mit der Zugstufe sehr zufrieden.

Sobald ich Zeit habe, werde ich mich mal mit TFT in Verbindung setzen u. versuchen auch die Zugstufe in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## axel123 (14. Juni 2006)

@stillpad


was hat denn alutech zu deiner frage gesagt?


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. Juni 2006)

@stillpad

Bezüglich anderer Übersetzungsverhältnisse im unseren Rahmen hatten wir das Thema schon mehrfach hier im Forum angeschnitten. Im Großen und Ganzen kommen damit unsere Kunden sehr gut zurecht und auch die Federbeine haben damit keinerlei Probleme. Dass es im Einzelfall mal ein Problem gibt ist klar, dafür gibt es ja dann hier den Support.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass es mit dem 4-Way Dämpfer bei uns absolut keine Probleme gibt, auch bei guten 90 Kg (sauberer Fahrstil voraussgesetzt) kommt man sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## StillPad (14. Juni 2006)

axel123 schrieb:
			
		

> @stillpad
> 
> 
> was hat denn alutech zu deiner frage gesagt?


Ich hatte eine längere Mail, aber in Prinzip ist das rausgekommen was Rote-Locke schreibt.

@Jobal
Das mit der Übersetzung stand in der Anleitung oder Homepage.

Übrigens kann ich dieses Abwurfversuche auch feststellen. Bei mir ist aber die Zugstufe fast komplett auf. Wenn eine Wurzelstrecke kommt muss der Dämpfer halt schnell rauskommen 
Verstehe gar nicht warum das bei dir nicht so klappt, wenn ich die Zugstufe zu drehe federt er richtig langsam aus. Hab auch nur ein 1:3 Verhältnis

@ Rote-Locke
Danke für die Antwort, ich muss aber zugeben das ich erstmal wegen kostentechnischen Gründe zur Konkurenz gewechselt bin 
Hab nur eine 70->202mm Übersetzung und komme so sogar mit einer 450er Feder hin


----------

